# Sale on at The Modeller



## Angels one-five (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm not sure if this is the right thread for this, but there is a plastic kit sale on at The Modeller Plastic Model Kit Sale - TheModeller.com

There look to be some good reductions, but lots of the more popular subjects already seem to have gone since I received the notification email. Apologies if this has been posted already, but the search function keeps returning an error message to me.

Steve


----------



## Airframes (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks Steve. Been looking at maybe getting a T-28 Trojan, and it's half price there, so might buy!


----------



## N4521U (Oct 2, 2013)

ooooooo, I need kits for the museum!
***Booo, nuthin I need.


----------

